# Nicknames?



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Do you have nicknames for your cats? Here are mine:

Kisa - Keese, Pumpkin, Princess
Logan - Nibbler, Chewie, Buddy, Handsome
Jordan - Flabby Tabby, Monstacat
MacKenzie - Magoo, Goo, Mac, Micmac

I so rarely use MacKenzie's full name, 99% of the time she's Magoo or Goo...she's just so tiny, such a long name seems weird, unless she's up to no good lol

Logan is a biter, hence the first 2 nicks lol

Jordan is a really BIG cat so there ya go lol

Kisa is my little princess and she will never let me forget it!

Gawd I love my cats lol....I love animals in general, but my kitties are so special to me 

Have a great weekend everyone!
Rachel


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My cat's nicknames change pretty frequently.

Currently MowMow is:
Ish Kabibble - when he's being goofy
Armando Escobar - when he's being bad
Smooshyface
Schmoo

Shepherd Book is:
Shep
Book
Bookieman
Demon
Derrial
Preacher Man


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

I gotta know, How did you come up with the name Shepherd Book?

Kyra("Key-rah") is 
Key
Monkey
(various expletives for promiscuous) Cat (LOL)
Cat
Kitty 
You (as in, 'hey you')



Tucker is
Trouble
Little Man
Voo 
Tuka Tuka Tuka Tuka Tukaa Tukaaaleon(Karma Chameleon anyone? )

Sasha is
Vit
Jasp
Sash
Girlie
Wee-one

:mrgreen:


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Tuna Breath


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Pixall said:


> I gotta know, How did you come up with the name Shepherd Book?


He's named after the character Shepherd Derrial Book from the Tv show Firefly(and Serenity Tv movie).


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

MowMow said:


> Schmoo


Awww...that was Smokey's nickname, except I spelled it "Shmoo". Only special kitties can be called "Shmoo" and Smokey and Mow Mow are certainly very special to us.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

my4kitties said:


> Smokey and Mow Mow are certainly very special to us.


Definitely.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Apollo is typically...
Buddy, little man, jerkface, stinkeroo, or Smelly Cat.. And yes, I do sing the Smelly Cat song to him quite often, lol. I think Jerkface is his usual nickname though.. He knows!


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Kitten cats, Kit Kats (complete with "Give me a break" song), Bubbies, Bubby Cats, Nenas, The Divine Miss M, O Divine One, Miss M&M, Opie-won-Kenobie.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Midnight, the wild cat is also "The Dude".


----------



## ptomas (Aug 22, 2011)

your cat is the big labowski?


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

hmm.. 

Sherbert was - Sherby, lil one, sweetheart

BlackJack is - Jack, HiJack, and Neanderkitty

Pepper - is Princess, cuttie, What did she do now??, Where the H*ll is that cat, and Sl*t kitty

Gypsy is - pudgy, plushie, furball, furry britches

Ginger is - sweetheart, and "such a good girl"(or variants of said in a high pitched baby voice for maximum wiggling)


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mia is Sweet Pea or Mommas girl when she is being lovey and cuddly.

She is Mia Thermopolis when she is being called out on something she shouldnt be doing.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Romy: Romes or Fat Boy
Teeb: Teeber
Kodak: Sweet Boy or Buddy
Monkeys: Pretty Girl
Waffles: Waffy or Waffley


----------



## LilyC (Aug 23, 2011)

Missy (Rainbow Bridge): Snorty, Poop or Snorty Poop
Forest: Snoop, Snoopy
Tequila: Teak, Tiki, Skunky, Stinky


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Chiquita- Little Puddin, Baby, Little Thug.

Samantha- Puddin Head and Sweetie Pie.


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

CeCe is Ceecers, Crazy Cat, Pouncer, Pretty Girl, Silly Girl, Weirdo, and Miss Pris (when she's doing her regal grooming pose). Oh, and she'll respond to "Hey!" too, but that's not really a nickname.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Milky is generally called Miu Miu
When he's dashing around and hyperactive he's Freaky or Freaky Little Monster


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

mainly 'brat' 

but also cat pig (alex), LC short for little critter, little brother (sammy), furface


----------



## catinthemirror (Jun 28, 2011)

I talk to my cats constantly, and they have a ridiculous amount of nicknames. Most often I use Babe, Baby, Baby Girl, Pretty Girl, Sweet Heart, Sweet Pea and Boo Boo for both of them. They also each have their own nicknames.

Moxie's nicknames are: Love Bug, Pill Bug, Cuddle Bug, Bugaboo, Dummy, Dumbo (because of her big ears), Silly Butt, Crazy Butt. 

Sassy's nicknames are: Cranky, Cranky Pants, Cranky Britches, Cranky Butt (what can I say, she's a cranky girl ), but I also occasionally call her Sweet Girl, Precious Girl, or Special Girl. 

If I didn't already sound kinda crazy for talking to my cats ALL THE TIME I'm sure the constant silly nicknames make me sound pretty ridiculous. Ah well :wink


----------



## cool4cats (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes I have nicknames for all my cats 

Firstly here are the nicknames I had for my cat Charlie who passed away three weeks tomorrow:

Charlie - Cheeky Charlie, Charlie chops, Gingerlo (he was a ginger cat), Charleek and Charlesie

Now for my other cats:

Tazzy - Taz, Tazzocks, Tazmaniac, Big goog, 

Phoenix - Feeny, Fee-Fee, Feef

Flossy - Baby floss, Baby, Flossters, Flossy Loo

Smallboy - Smallie, Smallux, Smallish

Tushy - Tushy, Tushmaniac, 

Stan - Stan, Stan the pipers man (don't ask!!), Stanleek

It's funny how we all have nicknames for our pets, I also make songs up for each cat and sing to them - yes I'm totally crazy! 

Gill


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

My nickname for Colonel is My Meower
Onyx is Love Buns.

When I am talking to the cats I ask Onyx, "Were's your white buddy." Colonel, "Were's your black buddy." Onyx even came running tonight when I asked Colonel, "Were's your black buddy."


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

cool4cats said:


> I also make songs up for each cat and sing to them - yes I'm totally crazy!
> 
> Gill


Heh, I do that. I sing MowMow a song to the FLinstones theme music.

"MowMow, he's the MowMOw. 
He's a modern stoneage chubby cat. 
From the state of Or'gen
He's a cat that's a big ole mystery
He wants to cuddle with the cat from down the street
Through the courtesy of mom's two feet.
When you're with the MowMow, have a snuzzy wuzzy doo time
A stinky poo time 
You'll have a gay old time."

Yeah...... I really sing that to the cat.


----------



## cool4cats (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi MowMow, glad I'm not the only one who makes up songs ... so I'm not that crazy afterall! 

Your song is great! I sang it right through 

Gill


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Toby - the ginger pirate catpig of course.

Ridley - catzilla :lol:


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Real name: Peggy
Nicknames: Pegs, Peggypie (think, magpie), little sod, fuzzy features (or fuzzy arse depending on which end is pointed towards me), and occasionally just "cat".


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

melysion said:


> Toby - the ginger pirate catpig of course.
> 
> Ridley - catzilla :lol:


Has he been destroying things then? Or is he green, scaly and hilariously unrealistic looking?


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

What don't I call them!

Evie - E-Bop-A-Lot (current fave), Evie-Weavey, Eva, Stinky bum, Pumpkin Pie, Nelly Noisemaker, Nel, Attack Cat, Cupcake

Mitzi - Mit Mit, Mit Moo, Muffin, Muffin Cracker (current fave), 'Rawwwwrw', Smelly Cat

I frequently talk to them... for example "Are you mainly made of muffins?", "Did God put in extra stinky when he made you?". I also say things like "You beautiful little weirdo" as they can be quite odd cats!

AND I have two cat songs too! Here is one... It's to the Milky Way advert over here in England.

"The Evie and the Mitzi had a race,
All Evie wants to do is stuff her face,
She eats everything she sees,
From biscuits to green beans,
But good old Mitz, she took the Milkyway!"

Evie will eat anything she comes across, her current favourite is courgette. Mitzi likes to steal and open chocolate bars- especially Milkyways!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

joleane: jelly cat
tammi: bug,
emma: kawala kat, emma alarm clock
smokey: saberfang, yard prince
yeti: mr silly feet, fluffy foots


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Huge said:


> Has he been destroying things then? Or is he green, scaly and hilariously unrealistic looking?


:lol: 

Well ... you know, this is what happens when you agree to adopt a cat you havent seen beforehand ... 

But of course its only when he is angry


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

cool4cats said:


> Hi MowMow, glad I'm not the only one who makes up songs ... so I'm not that crazy afterall!
> 
> Your song is great! I sang it right through
> 
> Gill


Just getting to this one.. I sing to Tequila as well!

"TequIIIII-laaa, you're breaking my heart, you're shaking my confidence dailyyyyy.. oh TequIIII-laaa, i'm down on my knees, I'm begging you please TO COME OUT.. oh oh oh!"

This was when Teq was new and hiding under my bed, furniture, etc.

...so Tequila's nicknames are: Teq, T, Mr. T, Buddy, Big Man, T-Face... 

Lumen: Miss Lu, Lulu, Baby, Lu-Face..


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

It's a weird thing I got in the house with names. Size wise, Rocky is 9 pounds, Jack is 11 and Miu is 7. However, for a while we were under the assumption that Rocky was heavier than Jack because his fur sticks out whereas Jack is a short-haired cat. Therefore, the following nicknames stuck: Miu is 'small one', Cap'n Jack is 'mid one (short for mid-sized)', and Rocky is 'big one'. So in conversation we would say for instance, 'Where's small one? Oh, she's with mid one in the cat room'. 

Of course each one also has their individual nicknames as well. Miu is Miu-y, Baby, Honey. Cap'n Jack is Jax, Jack Jack, Jacksa. Rocky is Rocket, Pocky or Poppy-boy.

Finally I have confirmation that I'm may not be unstable as I also have a song, but only Miu gets a song. It's a made up tune with no words either than her nicknames. Like 'My baby, my baby, my baby baby. My honeys, ah my babys, ah my baby baby.' Am I weird?


----------



## Dorky_GiGi (Nov 7, 2011)

For whatever reason, the word “bubba” is a huge term of endearment that mom uses, so I find myself calling Nigel “Bubba” or “Beefcake.”

Archie, well, he’s still new so the only nickname I have for him is Poopy McPoopPants (for the litterbox adventures of a 3 month old kitten).


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

Omg this is an awesome thread, I'm so glad I'm not the only one that talks to her cats and sings to them.

When I get home, i go "where are all my honey bunnies" and they all dash to the door.
Cleo is princess, cutiepie, bella, bunny
Max is Stinky, cuddly, bratty, Bunny 
Zeus is Sweety, Purryfoo, mr. Snuggles and Bunny

I always called everything I love a bunny no clue why. And I sing twinkle twinkle little star to them all the time.... now that its almost Xmas I fa la la lots


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Methos = Meef when he is in his melting kitty mode
Bentley = Bentley Butler cause he rules the other cats & reminds me of the butler from the Jeeves & Wooster books
Sasquatch = Squishy Squatch cause he does this boneless kitty lap fungus routine
The other 3 rarely get called anything other than their names.


----------

